# rk20 - first sailboat



## rk20newporter (Apr 3, 2012)

My buddy and i purchased a 78 rk20. We're 25 We live in newport ri its our first sailboat hopefully not our last. Im looking for some pictures of the rigging set up and maby some. interior mods. Any help/suggestions for 1st time sailers would be greatly appreciated! I grew up in maine on the water and he is a tugboat captain so its not our first time on the water.


----------



## myoungpy (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a '79 RK20 that I sail in Deltaville, VA. I don't have any good pictures of the rigging right now, but I will sendsome to you some as soon as I can get the mast stepped again. During the hurricane last fall, the high water and wind caused my boat to pull the dock off of the side of our boathouse. I had to rescue the boat and dock during the storm. Since I no longer had a dock to moor the boat, I had to drop the mast and put the boat in the neighbor's slip in the boathouse. I'm going to rebuild the dock this month.

I haven't made many mods, but I had to replace all of the tops of the berths. The plywood had de-laminated. I replaced the berths and painted the interior.

myoungpy
Freebird
RK20


----------



## bruno007 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am also looking at a rk20. It's a little rough, but I think workable condition. If you got yours working can you send me some pics/rigging diagrams/etc? I think the boat is complete, but it's been a while since it's seen water. (If you don't count all the water in the cabin)
Thanks


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## eljefe (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello. I just bought an rk20 for my first sailboat as well. Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn how to rig it. I figured out stepping the mast, but have no idea where to go next.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a good looking boat!
Best of luck w her.


----------

